# Buying refurbished from Canon



## sagittariansrock (May 31, 2014)

Sharing some recent experiences purchasing direct from Canon- hopefully it will be helpful (FYI, I have purchased 9 lenses and 3 SLR bodies so far):

*Condition of lenses and bodies*: All but 1 of the lenses I purchased from Canon have been spotless cosmetically, and all of them have been perfect optically. The one with cosmetic flaws was the TS-E 17mm, with slight paint flakes around the barrel. Most of them didn't need AFMA, the one that did was consistent after AFMA (24-70 II). The T2i and 7D I purchased were perfect with extremely low shutter count, but the T3i was DOA. I only found that out AFTER my 90 days period was over (at the time Canon refurb warranty was 90 days), totally my fault, and yet Canon replaced the camera. 
*Accessories*: They come with all regular accessories. The only exception was that the TS-E didn't come with the larger spare knob. 
*Customer service*: This has been generally great. I mentioned the out-of-warranty replacement above, and the knob mentioned above is also on the way- a representative listened to the problem and promised to Fedex the item. I was purchasing an extender and the 40mm last week, a very small buy, and just decided to ask the Chat rep if I can get free shipping. For no reason whatsoever- I just asked "I was wondering if I can get free shipping". He gave me a code for that. So, it doesn't hurt to ask. 
On the other hand, during a recent 20% off sale, I tried to purchase the 135L (like so many others) and couldn't because of a bug in the website. I asked Canon via email and phone, and they gave various reasons like "the lens is sold out", "it was never in stock", and "the lens isn't even available refurbished and I was accessing an old cached page". A fellow CR user described a workaround which I followed and put the order through. Sure enough, I received the lens which clearly was in stock. So double check if something like this happens to you, and don't just go by the sales rep's words.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2014)

I've never had a glitch, but I will say that their service people are great. Its nice to talk to someone you can understand rather than someone reading from a script in India.


----------



## growler (May 31, 2014)

I've had nothing but good experience with Canon direct refurbs, including a 6D, 24 F2.8 IS, 70-200 F4L IS, and 50 F1.8 II. The nifty had some very minor cosmetic issues. The 6D did have about 300 clicks, but was otherwise indistinguishable from new. The 70-200 and the 24 seem perfect in both look and function.


----------



## Twostones (May 31, 2014)

I purchased the Canon EF 400mm F5.6L lens refurbished direct from Canon with no problems. The lens appeared to be new with not a mark or fingerprint on it. It is professionaly sharp. I also purchased the refurbished Canon EF 70-200 f4L IS USM lens. It too was like new and very sharp for a zoom lens. Both lenses came with hoods and caps. I have no complaints except i noticed Canon does not put the lens serial number on the invoice. I wish they would as my insurance company won't insure the lens unless the serial number is on the invoice.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 2, 2014)

Good service and good price.

However.

You pay sales tax whereas with BH you don't. (whether you do later on when filing taxes is a separate issue).

I got 2 lenses from them. One was steller (70-200 f.28mII) in sharpness. The other (24-70 F2.8mII) was ok, but not steller.....

eventually I sold both and got new ones.

For whatever it is worth.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jun 2, 2014)

I've purchased a 7D and T2i with good results. Canon uses expensive shipping and charges sales tax, so you have to include that in your calculations.

I do worry that a refurb item might have some tricky problem that bedeviled the first owner but slipped by the inspection techs. That is probably unlikely for most consumer grade items. My guess is that most are returned because the consumer decided they purchased a product that was too complex for them. 

Perhaps more caution would be appropriate for professional lenses and bodies, since a pro is more likely to spot a real problem, like lack of sharpness in a lens or an intermittent electrical problem in a body.

In any case, it is important to test the new item thoroughly as soon as possible.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jun 2, 2014)

Purchased 3 lenses thus far and won't hesitate to purchase more! I frequently recommend Canon Direct refurbs now, especially during their 15-20% off sales!


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 2, 2014)

Good experiences all around for me - most of the gear has appeared brand new or with very minor wear. I hate having to pay the sales tax, too, as that ruins the savings many times, but there is another source of the very same Canon refurbished gear without pesky sales tax for most of us - Adorama. The selection is very limited and the pricing can be lousy or great, but keep an eye on it and you're likely to find something. I've bought a 180L macro and 2x III extender from them and both arrived in the very same packaging as the refurb gear directly from Canon.


----------



## eos650 (Jun 2, 2014)

My experience with Canon Direct....


I purchased a refurbished 7D from Canon Direct. It was like new.

I purchased two 5D Mark II's, one from NewEgg (New) and one refurbished from Canon Direct. The refurbished item again was like new. Eventually, I sold the 5D Mark II that I bought from NewEgg. I still have and use the other. 

I purchased two 5D Mark III's, one from Amazon (New) and one refurbished from Canon Direct (again like new). I still have both and use both regularly.

I recently picked up a refurbished 1DX from Canon Direct (looks and feels like new). It did have just over 1000 shutter actuation's. I am thoroughly testing it out, but so far I like what I see. Assuming no issues are found, I saved $1400+ by going this route.

I have also purchased several L-Series lenses. They all looked like new and don't appear to have any issues optically. I did have an issue with a 35mm 1.4L. The plastic part around the AF/M switch keeps popping off. I haven't decided if I want to glue it or return it for repair/exchange.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 7, 2014)

In regards to getting refurbished stuff from either Canon or Adorama would I run into a wall because I live in Canada? I've noticed that Canon tends to keep country boarders tightly locked down. 

Thanks


----------



## mr_hyde (Jun 10, 2014)

Also good experience here. Bought two lenses and both came in like new lenses. No issues and the price was great besides the one year warranty they offer.


----------



## mrzero (Jun 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Good experiences all around for me - most of the gear has appeared brand new or with very minor wear. I hate having to pay the sales tax, too, as that ruins the savings many times, but there is another source of the very same Canon refurbished gear without pesky sales tax for most of us - Adorama. The selection is very limited and the pricing can be lousy or great, but keep an eye on it and you're likely to find something. I've bought a 180L macro and 2x III extender from them and both arrived in the very same packaging as the refurb gear directly from Canon.



B&H also sells Canon refurbs, look for them in the used department. I bought my 6D that way, it was listed as manufacturer refurbished, and came in the expected red and white box with Canon logo and sticker, just like my 40mm that I bought directly from the Canon refurb store.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 11, 2014)

mrzero said:


> B&H also sells Canon refurbs, look for them in the used department. I bought my 6D that way, it was listed as manufacturer refurbished, and came in the expected red and white box with Canon logo and sticker, just like my 40mm that I bought directly from the Canon refurb store.


Forgot about B&H, though I've always found it strange (or maybe more accurate) that they list them in their used store. I just checked them out and I see that they now list the gear as refurbished - they used to list it as used with a condition of N/A or something like that.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 11, 2014)

I've bought 2 canon refurb lenses - both were in new condition and I have not had an issue with them. Just bought a refurb body as well.


----------

